# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  What should I put in my new 12x12x18 Exo-Terra?

## Jaxlne

Preferably a tree frog of some sort. Not too sure yet!  :Smile:

----------


## Jason

I personally would not keep any treefrog in that tank. I have tried and with bad results. They like to jump long distances at night and can hurt themselves with the glass. Also, any small tree frog would be delicate and prefer not to be handled, so naturalistic bio-active tanks are better, since little maintainance will be required but the drainage layer and deeper substrate will take up too much available space in such a small tank. However, this tank size can work as temporary solution to raise juvenile tree frogs of most species since they will find it easier to find food. I would use a 20-gallon high as a minimum tank size and preferably something larger, such as a 18x18x24" tank

----------


## Jaxlne

What adult animal could actually live in it? Frogs, lizards, etc

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

Possibly a small day gecko species, but it is just so small. I would go for something larger for long term housing for any animal, at least if you go for an arboreal lizard or frog, the tank will make most of its size in height and not take up much more space in the house. One of the problems with such small tanks is providing or maintaining thermal gradients and UV gradients, whilst still offering enough space for activity without them being pinning them under heat or light all the time

----------

Jaxlne

----------


## acpart

Day geckos do well in there. Lagodactylus williamsi is a striking bright blue small day gecko (the males, anyway). I have found that gargoyle geckos don't seem to be as active as crested geckos, so I'd consider that size for a single gargoyle.  You could also put mourning geckos in there.  They are parthogenetic so you will have a lot of them eventually. If you do put small day geckos or mourning geckos in there, you will have to narrow the crack between the front door and the glass sides by building it out with clear packing tape (and be sure the sliders at the top back are closed).

Aliza

----------

